# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Best Blue grass Guitar

## Nelson Peddycoart

Hi, I am a mandolin and guitar player who is looking for that ultimate blue grass guitar.  Here, the word ultimate means obtainable ($1000-$5000), not some 10K beast that most of us can't afford.

I am looking at Martin D-28 and Gibson J-45 as my first two candidates.  

Does anyone have any advice on either of these, or want to nominate one they have experience with?

----------


## Bluegrassnate

Several people who come to the jams that I go to have Martin D-2r's and D-3r's. They sound good and can be had in the price range your looking at. Mabye even Less.

----------


## mandopete

My advice would be to pick up a Martin D-18V.  This is a great bluegrass guitar and can be found for around $2,500 (Martin list is $3,349).  I've had one for several years and I recently started playing it again (since I upgraded to a Collings D-3).

----------

Frank Farley

----------


## Nolan

I really like the Martin D18-GE... it's along the lines of the D-18V like Pete suggested but with a little wider neck and a Red Spruce top.   
You might check out Mike Long guitars, http://trco1.com/mlg/ .... I've seen a lot of guys playing them lately and they're right around 2K brand new.

----------


## KanMando

I would check out the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum:

UMGF

Lots of opinions there and lots of great guitars in the classifieds.

My personal recommendation is a Martin D-18 GE.

Bob

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## 300win

C.F. Martin dreadnaughts, the kimg of Bluegrass guitar. I also recommend Blueridge, which are Martin copies, at much more affordable prices. The Martin you want is either a D-18, D-21, or D-28, if you go up to the D-41, D-45 will cost you much more, but you are buying fancy looks then. On the Blueridge a BR140, BR160, and so forth are very good instruments. I have a old Martin D-35, and a Blueridge BR140, the Blueridge is very close to a Martin D-18, made of mahogany, the Martin '21, '28 and so forth are made with rosewood backs, a little differant tone. But if you get yourself a good D-18, you will be very pleased, it is a Bluegrass cannon.

----------


## barry k

The Blueridge series guitars have my vote also, especially the D-18 copies. I have 2 , a tiger striped mahogany body and a  slope shouldered mahogany body...love em, sold all my Martins and kept the Blueridge. Dont know how they do it for the price, but who cares as long as it delivers.

----------


## Spruce

> Hi, I am a mandolin and guitar player who is looking for that ultimate blue grass guitar.  Here, the word ultimate means obtainable ($1000-$5000), not some 10K beast that most of us can't afford.


OK, don't poo-poo me here, but I recently picked up a 1980 Takamine "lawsuit" D-18 copy (and I mean _copy_, right down to the Martin-style decal), and I'll put it up against just about _any_ Martin D-18 I've played, including vintage instruments...

I have no idea if this one is just some weird anomaly or what, but it just _kills_...

200 bucks for mine, but here's another that went for under 4....

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Spruce, I had a 1978 Takamine similar to yours and it sounded awesome. I should have kept that one.

----------


## Spruce

Yeah, I recently passed this Takamine around a few jam circles at Wintergrass, and folks were commenting on how great of a guitar it was...

And that was _before_ they saw the decal....   :Wink: 

These things should be going for 1.5K _all day long_--they are that good...

No run-out on the solid Sitka spruce top, plays like a dream, and it's 30 years old for cryin' out loud...

A no-brainer, IMHO...

Unfortunately, YMMV.....
Try to play 'em first....

----------


## Pete Martin

> Yeah, I recently passed this Takamine around a few jam circles at Wintergrass, and folks were commenting on how great of a guitar it was...


That is a great guitar

----------


## Spruce

> That is a great guitar


Whew...

_Now_ I can sell it on ebay and buy a Strad-o-Lin...   :Wink:

----------


## Rob Gerety

Between the two you mention - and assuming you are talking modern, not vintage, I would definitely be looking at Martins, not Gibsons. Vintage is a different story - some of the old Gibsons are very nice. 

Also, you might want to look at Bourgeois, Collings, and Santa Cruz.  If it were me I would be thinking about a good used Bourgeois or Collings.

----------


## allenhopkins

I own a couple Martin dreadnoughts ('57 D-18, '70 D-41), but the guitar I'd recommend for bluegrass *rhythm* is the Martin HD-28.  It's sort of a "reissue" of the herringbone-purfling D-28's that Martin made up until about 1947; lighter bracing, maple bridge plate, recommended for medium gauge strings or lighter only.  There are a ton of them around; I think list is about $4K, but you can get them discounted under $3K, and lots of used ones on the market.  I got one in the first year they came out, which I think was 1977, and played it for probably 20 years.  Now I'm using smaller guitars pretty much exclusively -- Taylor XX-MC, Martin 00-28G/00-42 "conversion" -- so I traded the HD in, but it was a _fine_ country-bluegrass guitar.

----------


## farmerjones

HD28. 
A D28 Marque would do too.
I don't like the "V" neck of the vintage style models, but to each their own. 
I've got an HD28 and an HD35. I need a D18 too. I love that Mahagony tone in a smaller group.
I've heard good Blueridges too. Big Joe says, Recording King's are strong too, though i've not heard one.

----------


## mandowood

I've thoroughly enjoyed my Santa Cruz Tony Rice- they'd be worth a look...

----------


## Willie Poole

My vote goes to the Martin HD-28  but I also have heard some top of the line Taylors that will knock you socks off...It`s all in the ears of the player so play as many as you can and then decide...It`s best to have them all handy at the same time if possible because a lot of them sound as good as a Martin until you get them together in the same room....I don`t think they are available any more but I have an old Kasuga, Jap made, that is a copy of the Martin D-18 and everyone that comes to my house to pick leaves their Martins in the case and plays the Kasuga, I did shave the tone bars exactly like the Herringbone Martins so that has a lot to do with the sound of it....Good luck, Willie

----------


## Denny Gies

My vote is for the D-28.  Best of luck.

----------


## tburcham

Martin D-18's (and their likeness) to me have the ultimate Bluegrass tone.  I'm a fan of the Engelman spruce top with mahogany back and sides.  My Eastman AC-520 Dread has this combination and it is a very powerful guitar that has wonderful tone.  My friend has a Martin D-28 LSV and its the best Bluegrass guitar I've ever played!

----------


## sgarrity

You have lots of options in that price range.  The best advice is to get out to some music stores and play some.  the good news is that guitars are much more readily available to try out than most mandolins.  That being said, here are some generalities....

Mahogany guitars (D18 style) tend to be less bassy, easier to mic, and cut a little better for lead work.  Rosewood guitars (D28 style) have a big bass presence and make excellent rhythm guitars and can work nicely for lead work as well.  You can get a used Collings D2H which is their D28-style guitar for around $2500, give or take a little.  The Martin D-18V or HD-28V are also nice guitar which you can find used for $1500-2200 or so.  If you watch the guitar forums like the UMGF, Acoustic Guitar Forum, and the Collings forum you can find some pretty good deals.  The same for ebay.  It's a good time to be a buyer!

----------


## GRW3

Re: the OPs question between the D28 and the J45. For Bluegrass it's the D28. Now if you were going to accompany a Texas fiddler you'd definately want the J45.

With the budget you mentioned, $1-5K, you can find 'the' guitar for you. I'm looking myself but I like to take looooots of time so I got a Blueridge 140 (D-18 clone) to hold me while looking. You have to decide what you want to hear and play. While many people swear by rosewood dreads I prefer mahogany.

----------


## sunburst

Many of the mandolin makers who frequent this site build guitars too. A hand made dreadnought surely would be better than a factory one.

----------


## sgarrity

There's a nice Collings D2H listed on the Collings Forum for $2300.  I have to interestin the sale of that guitar but it's a good example of what's out there!

----------


## 300win

Personaly, I've never seen , heard, or played a Gibson acoustic guitar that was a BLUEGRASS guitar. Always heard the rule of thumb, Gibson mandolins and banjos, Martin guitars, and Kay bass fiddles for hardcore Bluegrass music. Now fiddles are a whole differant animal. I don't know any fiddle players that plays a new fiddle, they always want at least a 100 year old, Italian, German, or French fiddle. But for Bluegrass as far as guitars, Martin is king as far as factory made in my opinion.

----------


## EdSherry

In the $1k-$5k range, you have plenty of excellent options.  

I'm not a big fan of Gibson flattops for bluegrass, but I have a couple of Advanced Jumbo reissues and a 60th edition Southern Jumbo that are excellent guitars and work well in a bluegrass context.  For Martins, I agree with earlier posts about the HD-28 and the D-18 (especially the D-18V or D-18GE).  I also like the Taylor Dan Crary Signature Model, the Collings D-2H, most dreadnaughts from Santa Cruz Guitar Company (notably the Tony Rice, but I have an older koa-back-and-sides SC dreadnaught that's a fine BG guitar), and a number of Bourgeois "Country Boy" guitars that I've played. 

Some of the older "Martin lawsuit" Takamines are monster guitars, but I've found they vary significantly.  You definitely want an "S" model (solid top), such as the older F-340s (mahogany B&S) and F-360s (rosewood B&S) models.  

As for new lower-end production instruments, I've seen some very good Blueridges.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Chalk one up for the Blueridge Guitars for me also.For their price they are astonishingly good & should at least be tried out. Also try to play one of the Tanglewood TW1000-SR (solid Rosewood) Dreadnaughts. I'm mainly a fingerpicker,but a friend of mine who's a flatpicker,compared it very favourably with his Martin (don't know which model) Guitar,
                                                                                                                    Ivan

----------


## D C Blood

Ditto on 300win Post #24...

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I have a few nice acoustics inc. a 97 Xmas edition Taylor 710BCE, but none compare to the Taylor Koa, it's unbelievably versatile as it's great sounding for leads and rhythms, I love it more than any other I possess.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

In that price range you´d be able to get a D-21 or a banner (or barely post-banner) J-45. 

Check out the vintage corner in The Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum (www.umgf.com) as it was mentioned before. For all who say that Gibsons can´t be great bluegrass guitars check out "Morning Sun" on the Tone Poems I CD (Grisman and Rice), read about bone crushers, see the appreciation old Gibsons get over the recent years... If the budget was more I´d say a Gibson Jumbo (1934-1936), a Southerner Jumbo (1942 - 1945), maybe a J-35 (1935-1942) and of course ultimately an Advanced Jumbo (1936 - 1942) would be the way to go. A nice D-21 is basicaly a D-28 with D-18 appointments. They can sound quite nice.

If the budget was less, I´d say a Randy Lucas guitar, a Gallagher guitar, a Mossman (from the old shop) etc. would sound as nice.

If the budget was just 1 k I´d say a 1990 Martin D-16M is about as nice and underrated as they come (about 1 k used if you can find one; they are built about like the D-18GE models that came later). Chris Sharp (with John Hartford) plays one. A close second in this price segment would be Stonebridge (Furch). Blueridge might come in there too. 

Good hunting to you.

----------


## mandopete

> Whew...
> 
> _Now_ I can sell it on ebay and buy a Strad-o-Lin...


Maybe with the money you have left over you can buy a couple of SM-57's too!

 :Wink:

----------


## Bluegrassnate

Opps I miss read read your post. I thought you said 1500 not 5000. A D-28CW is a realy great guitars. I have one and am very happy with it.

----------


## montana

I just went through this myself. I posted a thread asking where was the best place to buy and got a lot of anwsers. A number of folks mentioned Big Joe's Guitarworks in Nashville. I looked on his site and he had a used HD-28 for sale that he discribed as a bluegrass cannon. I took a chance and bought it and guess what. It is load. Just what I needed for this summers outdoor bluegrass jams. The HD-28s are mremakes of the 30's d-28s built with a lighter bracing for more volume. You can get them new for about$2600 but check with Big Joe and tell him Edd from Montana sent you. Also remind him he was going to send me a set of light Elixers.

----------


## MandoJam

The J-45 is an awesome guitar but in the last few years the price has gone too high for their value. (from 1999.00 a few years ago to 2399.00 now)  The Martin D-18 has stayed at it's current price (I just bought one from Elderly for 1560.00!) and with its dreadnought shape is probably better for bluegrass.  If all you want to do is flatpick I would recommend the D-28 as the rosewood gives it a strong bass and it can really shine on 5th and 6th string licks as well as rhythm.  But, if you also want to do a little fingerpicking then the mahogany of the D-18 or J-45 helps to keep the bass from booming too much and the overall tone is more balanced for fingerstyle.  They're all great instruments, though.

----------


## Jim Garber

if you are looking for a fantastic modern guitar, check out the Huss & Daltons. I have yet to find one that I didn't love. In your price range certainly mahogany. Rosewood prob in the upper end of the price range. Check out this rosewood TDR.

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Thanks, all, 

Lots of good and consistent advice.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> I've thoroughly enjoyed my Santa Cruz Tony Rice- they'd be worth a look...


I'd highly recommend several of the SCGC line: Tony Rice and Tony Rice Pro, Vintage Artist, and D/PW.  If you can find a 1942 Bluegrass D, grab it.  For the slope shouldered stuff a SCGC VJ usually beats any but the best vintage Gibsons.

I own a SCGC 1942 Bluegrass D and I moderate the unofficial Santa Cruz Guitar PLayers Forum.  Even so, I have no financial interest in the company.  Just a big fan of their work.

Daniel

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

If you want a terrific sounding Rosewood bodied Guitar at a price of around $1,200, then this is the back & sides of my TW1000-SR (Solid Rosewood),
                       Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Nolan

> In the $1k-$5k range, you have plenty of excellent options.  
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Gibson flattops for bluegrass, but I have a couple of Advanced Jumbo reissues and a 60th edition Southern Jumbo that are excellent guitars and work well in a bluegrass context.  For Martins, I agree with earlier posts about the HD-28 and the D-18 (especially the D-18V or D-18GE).


I tend to agree with that except a friend of mine has an early 40's Gibson... (the sloped shoulder one with sunburst with mahagony sides) that is one of THE BEST guitars I've played. It's right up there with the pre-war Martins but they aren't as expensive.

----------


## northfolk

I recently purchased a Recording King from Big Joe.  It fits my needs quite nicely and at a very reasonable price.  Definately worth checking them out.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> The J-45 is an awesome guitar but in the last few years the price has gone too high for their value. (from 1999.00 a few years ago to 2399.00 now)


I have played some gorgeous vintage J-45s - but I have to say the modern J-45s I have played did not have much life to them.

----------


## mando_steve

I've got a Martin HD28-VR that totally gets the job done. It's essentially a reissue of the old classic Martins complete with butter bean tuners. Bought it new from Elderly back in the mid-late 90's for less than 2K. You might have to pay a tad more nowadays, but you will be happy.

----------


## jaco

Huss and Dalton is probably the best value for a high quality dread out there right now. I have a TDR with Adirondack top and Brazillian back that is amazing.

----------


## MandoJump

I played a Martin at a shop the other day that was unbelievable...If i recall correctly it was an HD-18v....It was truly the best guit-box I've ever played and I think it was in your price range...check it out!

----------


## chip

I just bought one of those employee Martins, 1974 no name on the headstock or interior, but all handpicked woods, abalone appointments, etc. and it sings....what a guitar. D28 with D35 apointments. I love it....

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

My regular, play at home guitar is a Takamine G series.  It has exceptional tone and is of top notch craftsmanship.  I paid $600 for it new.

I ended up buying a Takamine D-18 clone (lawsuit) guitar for $300.  It is a 1974 model.  Not much to risk with alot to gain.

I also bought one of the new Takamine Nashville series flatpickers.  I got one of the early discontinued models for $1000.00  That is a far cry from $2200.00  We'll see how it works out.

The temptation to give in to the Martin and other big names almost got me.  I decided to stick with a better value and save some money.  That way, I can get one of the new Gibson mandolas when the come out shortly.

Thanks, all, for the input and advice.

----------


## mingusb1

Hey, I don't think anyone asked what "kind" of bluegrass you like to play.  I prefer the Gibson sound (in general more fundamental, less overtones) for guit/mando and guit/fiddle duet stuff, for example.  Maybe you could say the Gibson sound fits better if you are going for an "oldtimey" sound.

"Always heard the rule of thumb, Gibson mandolins and banjos, Martin guitars, and Kay bass fiddles for hardcore Bluegrass music."

You can definitely see at the fiddler's conventions I go to in NC and VA that this is the standard.  However, I'm currently playing in a bluegrass band with a strong old J-45 that works well, and I have also played numerous Kay basses that were duds.

Z

----------


## Pete Martin

> Personaly, I've never seen , heard, or played a Gibson acoustic guitar that was a BLUEGRASS guitar. Always heard the rule of thumb, Gibson mandolins and banjos, Martin guitars, and Kay bass fiddles for hardcore Bluegrass music. Now fiddles are a whole differant animal. I don't know any fiddle players that plays a new fiddle, they always want at least a 100 year old, Italian, German, or French fiddle. But for Bluegrass as far as guitars, Martin is king as far as factory made in my opinion.



I've played a lot of Martins, and own a couple of great vintage ones with classic Bluegrass sound.  However, the Gibson Advanced Jumbo works as well as most rosewood Martin guitars for a Bluegrass band (and mics way better).  I've got a 90s Montana reissue that is fine and have played several original AJs that would work great.  Think Charlie Monroe...

----------


## Greg H.

Ok, your range goes as high as $5000 right? Well here would be my first suggestion:

1949 Martin D18

it may have a few cracks but those can be easily fixed (if they're not already).

After that I'd look for either a D18GE or maybe a D28 Marquis.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> I've got a 90s Montana reissue that is fine and have played several original AJs that would work great.  Think Charlie Monroe...


Charlie Monroe would be a Gibson Jumbo (1934) on the Monroe Bros. (later on a D-45). But anyhow, I would think that any vintage Gibson guitar will provide ample power, projection and sound for bluegrass music. And I´ve heard good things about the AJ reissues.

----------


## doc holiday

"I am a mandolin and guitar player who is looking for that ultimate blue grass guitar."  It seems we have a wide variety of personal definitions of the word "ultimate."  The OP has a stated budget of $1-5K, which is a huge range.  If we were talking mandolins, which we usually are....that would range be roughly from Kentucky to an Ellis A style?  Of course everyone is offering their opinions based on their historical experience or darling of the moment.  There is a huge difference between a $1K guitar and a $5K guitar.  In addition to those named, I would offer, that like mandolins, in the guitar world there are more than a handful of single builders, turning out great sounding instruments.  Leo Posch & Terry Whipple come to mind from the circles I pick in. Music Emporium has a D-18 style guitar built by Winfield winner Matt Arcara for $3.6K. No question that Matt A knows what tone is. Can he build it in?  Worth a look for sure.  With a budget ceiling of 5K, I'd be looking for a great guitar in that price range, rather than an acceptable guitar at the bottom of the range...but that's my personal approach in seeking out instruments.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I mentioned the Taylor Koa as it's a great sounding guitar that has a solid sound for both rhythm & lead playing, I would never go back to a guitar that gives access to only the 12th fret unless you're a strictly rhythm player.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

If I could play a standard dread sized guitar, I'd go with a very broken in guitar for bluegrass.  Try out used Martin, Huss & Dalton, Santa Cruz...more.  Buy one that speaks to YOU and they are not all the same--some are better than others--some are more lively, are lighter in weight, etc.  You need easy playability, a guitar that is responsive to YOUR touch that has growl, power, and volume.

----------


## doc holiday

Fretsman, that Taylor koa is a beautiful guitar.  The OP asked about a Bluegrass guitar, and Bluegrass players (and I'm not pointing fingers....I include myself in that group) are typically quite traditional in their choice of the look & sound of their instruments.  That typically means a rosewood dread with a good bass response for rhythm, or a mahogany dread with prominent fundamental mid-range response for flatpicking leads and competing in the mix with...banjos.  Although there are players....Dan Crary & Beppe Gambetta come to mind...who play Taylor guitars....these artists are generally classified as flatpickers, rather than Bluegrass musicians.  Doc Watson, much revered by many of us, uses a guitar with a cutaway.....but Doc isn't considered a Bluegrass picker, by virtue of the fact that he doesn't perform with a BG band.  There are many great guitar playing examples of the lead sound, but any recordings by Jimmy Martin or more recently James King...really nail that Bluegrass rhythm sound with (older) Martin rosewood Bluegrass Dreads.  Clarence White, Kenny Smith & Jim Nunally all nail the D-18 mahogany sound.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Valid points Doc, I concede, but I feel a lot of it has to do with the picker rather than the pickee and those Gents could shine their styles on a variety of instruments, I like the overall adaptability with the Koa, it's got a nice range of sound and good action. I have the Rosewood/Spruce 710 BCE that has a distingushed and deep voice, but I love the Koa. It's got a sweet warmth to it's sound, It's not the bassiest, so to some it might be more tailored for lead?, but it's surely is not limited to it as it's full. I know Gibson's & Martin's are the norm and I realize the Rosewood & Mahogany offers the rich depth, but I recommend playing a few types. Go to the acoustic room at a local guitar center for research purposes and then gauge the available market, especially if vintage is desired. I have an old beat up (rich in character) Guild D-25 that is well rounded too and they can be found at or under $1,000, it doesn't have the lower fret access which I feel is a worthwhile grab that opens it up a little.

----------


## Hallmark498

Mossman texas mohogany!

around 1800-2200

the have some 50+ year old wood to work with.

----------


## doc holiday

Hallmark.  You're right on the money.  Mossman's are a treasure.  My buddy Greg Boyd has Dan Crary's personal one for sale.
I'm still hoping to come across a mahogany Mossman that hasn't been mistreated, but it seems to be like looking for hen's teeth!

----------


## CES

OP,

I think you made some cool choices, and I'm curious to hear how the older Tak turns out...as a connoisseur of inexpensive instruments, so to speak, I'd have probably gone the same route.

I'd like to throw a couple more considerations in for those checking this thread out as well...My father-in-law has a 1977 Alvarez Yairi spruce/rw that's basically a D-28 copy and is easily the best sounding dreadnaught guitar I've yet had the priviledge to play.  They just got that one right, and you could find one at the lower end of your budget with some patience.

I also play a Guild D-40 spruce/hog (bought for 500 including case b/c of some finish checking) that's a really nice guitar...decent bass (though really pales compared to the RW Yairi) with very nice mid/trebles, good mix of playability/volume and it holds its own nicely in a jam, though it's admittedly probably better in a smaller group.  Mine was made after Fender's aquisition, and I was very skeptical but went for it b/c of the price (and trusted the online dealer) and have been very happy with it.  If I ever stumble across one of the older Guilds with the baseball bat necks and tank-like build, I'll probably jump on it, but I've been pleasantly surprised with my newer model.

A 1500 dollar limit can get you a LOT of guitar, especially if you're willing to look around, try some imports, and not care too much about the name on the headstock.  And, with patience, sometimes you can get the name on the headstock, too...

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## goose 2

I too play both.  I have a prewar and a modern D-18 Authentic.  No question in my mind that the Authentic is the best Mahogany guitar made today.  You can find used ones that are  bit less than 5k.  I think they are like the Distressed Master Models in that they sound as good at a fraction of the cost of the original.  I onced owned a D-18 GE and the Authentic is a definite step up.  I am a mahogany guy.  Anyway, just my opinion.

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

First, the Nashville Flatpicker Takamine was really nice - very good tone, their cool tube preamp, a great neck profile, herringbone binding.  All around it was a fine bit of work.  At $1800, it should be.  There was a flaw in it (buzzing when the B string was played), so I returned it.  Otherwise, I would have kept it.

I did also get a predecessor http://www.takamine.com/?fa=detail&mid=1343&sid=64 to it for $1k.  It is a discontinued model.  The Flatpicker was an understated, but nice guitar.  This one is a little more "blingish".  Great tone and electronics, though.  I think it is more rounded and lacks the punch one would want in a blue grass flatpicking guitar.

The F340S is a tremendous value for the money.  I think I paid around $300 for it.  The guitar is a 1974 model, so it isn't in mint condition.  It is still in very good condition, though.  It is punchy cannon!  I would take it on a date jamming.  I know she won't be the prettiest or youngest maiden there, but I know the other fellers would want to dance with her just once.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## mando-tech

> Several people who come to the jams that I go to have Martin D-2r's and D-3r's. They sound good and can be had in the price range your looking at. Mabye even Less.


When you speak of the above styles,  I hope you know they are LAMINATED!,...to me, that says enough!

----------


## J.Albert

Rob Gerety wrote:
"Also, you might want to look at Bourgeois, Collings, and Santa Cruz. If it were me I would be thinking about a good used Bourgeois or Collings."

I'll second that.

I've owned _many_ Martins, but none of them compares to my Bourgeois Country Boy Deluxe. SUPERB instrument, absolutely great. Bought it sight unseen off ebay (from Hill Country Guitars in TX), was as good out-of-the-box as anything I've ever owned.

I also have an old Santa Cruz Rice (1985) that was a good one.

Make sure you try a few Collings in both mahogany and rosewood. Some have called them "Martins on steroids". Try a D-1A and look around for their "CW" guitars in both rosewood and mahogany.

Also, try a Huss & Dalton if you find one.

Don't settle on Martin until you've seen what else is available.

Of the Martins out there now, if you're considering rosewood, I'd suggest the D-28CW "Clarence White" (got one myself). If you're considering mahogany, look at either the D-18GE ("Golden Era") or the "new 2012" D-18.

----------


## Doug Edwards

Budget?  Consider Blueridge.  I'm not turned on with thier ornamentation, but they have a great sound.  My 2003 BR160 sounds as good as many Martin D28'S I've played.  Not quite as good as my guitar player's HD28, but mine cost $1,500 less. I'm not as caring as to what name is on it.

----------


## Randy Smith

> I own a couple Martin dreadnoughts ('57 D-18, '70 D-41), but the guitar I'd recommend for bluegrass *rhythm* is the Martin HD-28.  It's sort of a "reissue" of the herringbone-purfling D-28's that Martin made up until about 1947; lighter bracing, maple bridge plate, recommended for medium gauge strings or lighter only.  There are a ton of them around; I think list is about $4K, but you can get them discounted under $3K, and lots of used ones on the market.  I got one in the first year they came out, which I think was 1977, and played it for probably 20 years.  Now I'm using smaller guitars pretty much exclusively -- Taylor XX-MC, Martin 00-28G/00-42 "conversion" -- so I traded the HD in, but it was a _fine_ country-bluegrass guitar.


I've got a 1977 HD-28(my only guitar), and though I don't play it much anymore, it's still a fantastic bluegrass guitar. Yes, other guitars (brand and size) are probably better for other types of music, but the HD-28 is great.

----------

xiledscot

----------


## Jeffff

Sorry if this has been pointed out but the J45 has the short 24 and 3/4 scale. It tends to sound, "softer"? than the 25 and 1/2 Martin scale. That 3/4 of an inch makes a big difference.

The AJ is a long scale and would work very nicely.

----------


## Pete Counter

> Personaly, I've never seen , heard, or played a Gibson acoustic guitar that was a BLUEGRASS guitar. Always heard the rule of thumb, Gibson mandolins and banjos, Martin guitars, and Kay bass fiddles for hardcore Bluegrass music. Now fiddles are a whole differant animal. I don't know any fiddle players that plays a new fiddle, they always want at least a 100 year old, Italian, German, or French fiddle. But for Bluegrass as far as guitars, Martin is king as far as factory made in my opinion.


While I tend to agree with you, Im a martin D-28 or D-35 kinda guy, I was at spbgma last year and David Peterson had an old gibson southern jumbo(I think) and told me Bluegrass guys are missing the boat with the gibson guitar cuz we dont think they can keep up. I dont like the tonal quality for bluegrass as good as martin does even if it they ARE loud enough, but thats just my opinion. I certainly didnt argue with David.

----------


## Mike Bunting

The guitar that has impressed me the most lately has been a D 18A. Compared the Collings and D41 played beside it and it really dominated with its powerful and well rounded rich tone.

----------


## almeriastrings

The D-18A's are very good....I like them a lot better than the D-18GE's (though those are nice enough).

Personally, I prefer a D-18 for flatpicking lead and hard to beat a good old '28 for rhythm (they were good enough for Lester Flatt, Jimmy Martin and Larry Sparks plus one or two others). Speaking of which (good old D-18's that is) look out for Jack Lawrence's new CD due soon "Arthel's Guitar". Has Wayne Benson and Curtis Burch on there too!

http://bluegrasstoday.com/arthels-gu...jack-lawrence/

Jack told me the story on how he came by that guitar. It needed a lot of work, as Doc just had it lying around, unplayed for years. Jack has very good luthier skills, and worked for a time in J W Gallagher's shop...

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Personally, I prefer a D-18 for flatpicking lead and hard to beat a good old '28 for rhythm (they were good enough for Lester Flatt, Jimmy Martin and Larry Sparks plus one or two others).


I believe you can add Clarence White to that list.

----------


## Pete Counter

Tony Rices Herringbone D-28 never hurt HIS lead playing any!

----------


## Tom Haywood

I've noticed that folks love their Takamines and tend to stick with that brand. I've played a few, old and new - not my preference, but good for a variety of music. I've seen a number of folks lately preferring their Blueridge guitars to their old Martins - interesting. I've played several older Santa Cruz so-called Tony Rice models lately. Great sounding and playing guitars, but developing some structural issues due to light bracing. The Martin Clarence White model is consistently the best all around canon I've heard. Hard to find used 'cause folks keep 'em. Played some bluegrass last week with a fellow playing a fine Collins - superb. The very best bluegrass guitar I've heard and played is a 1955 Martin D28. The lady bought it new. It absolutely whipped some 1940s Gibsons that sounded great, too. So, again, it all boils down to what you want to do with it. Different preferred hammers for different tasks.

----------


## jv nc

I own a '93 D-28 I bought new.  It's 10X the guitar it was new........now.  I wouldn't trade it for a new model.  That's for sure.  It's opened up, beautifully.

I play mostly bluegrass, now (fingerstyle player in my former life).  I have a custom 000-28H that has the shorter scale...and it's a wonderful little guitar.

I see D-28's in the 20yr old range from time to time for $1500-1800.  If something ever happened to mine, that's exactly what I'd buy to replace it.

Good luck.

----------


## drbluegrass

I strongly concur with looking at Bourgeois, Collings, Huss & Dalton, and Santa Cruz. They all make outstanding bluegrass (D-18 and D-28 based) guitars. Also, the entire Authentic line from Martin...1937 D-18A, 1939 D-18A and the remainder of the new Authentic models. I have both a Bourgeois Vintage D Brazilian and Martin 1937 D-18 Authentic and they are the sweetest sounding guitars I've ever played. Above all else, get the best guitar you can afford. You'll never regret it.


Tom

----------


## Marty Henrickson

For anyone who is thinking of giving the OP advice on guitars, note that this thread originated over 6 years ago, and he already bought a guitar.

That being said, I have a 2003 Martin D-28 CW that IS the ultimate bluegrass guitar, and is NOT for sale.  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Where does the time go?

----------


## jv nc

> For anyone who is thinking of giving the OP advice on guitars, note that this thread originated over 6 years ago, and he already bought a guitar.


I'm betting he didn't buy the last one.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

> I'm betting he didn't buy the last one.


No problem with me if everyone wants to keep discussing bluegrass guitars (I would personally like to try every guitar listed in this thread!), I just wanted to make note of the fact that it *was* an old topic (for those that are still trying to help the OP), and that he *did* buy a guitar (see post #59, above).  

A little background information: Nelson and I have an ongoing off-list conversation, so I was a little surprised when I saw this topic, as he had never mentioned to me that he was in the market for a guitar.  I was about to dive in with a lot of advice for Nelson, until I noticed that the original post was from 2006.

----------


## P.D. Kirby

> For anyone who is thinking of giving the OP advice on guitars, note that this thread originated over 6 years ago, and he already bought a guitar.
> 
> That being said, I have a 2003 Martin D-28 CW that IS the ultimate bluegrass guitar, and is NOT for sale.


How dare him go and buy a guitar before we were finished, the nerve of some people!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mike Bunting

I must have a different calendar, the first post seems to have been made on March 18, 2010, a little over 3 years ago.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

You're right, I should probably be more accurate when I'm policing thread dates.  I must've gotten my old threads scrambled.

----------


## Pete Counter

> I must have a different calendar, the first post seems to have been made on March 18, 2010, a little over 3 years ago.


Some people are SO impatient!

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## IndyGuitarMan

I would vote for a Collings D1A, I love mine!

----------


## GuitarDogs62

With the Budget that you have you have a lot more options than a Martin or Gibson. Take a good long look at Bourgeois Guitars. Take a look at the Banjo Killer or the Country Boy with an Adirondack top. These Guitars stand way out from the rest and are some of the Truest Bluegrass Guitars to come about in a long time. Want sustain, sound and volume with a growl, then take a good look at Bourgeois.

----------


## Devin

> I would vote for a Collings D1A, I love mine!


Do y'all think Martin or Collings is a better way to go as far as bluegrass guitars go? Also...I can't decide what width neck is better for bluegrass. Do you think it's better to have a narrower neck that might allow you to pick faster since the strings or closer together? Or maybe a wider neck? Too many choices!

Devin - Country Guitar Online

----------


## bryankimsey

In an effort to keep this zombie thread alive and build my post count, I'd like to submit that you check out my YouTube channel.  I've been recording most of my customer's instruments for the past 2 years and you'll find examples of most of the instruments mentioned in this thread, some of which (like the 2 D-18 A's vs a D-18 GE, or the 3 D-18 GE's, or the D-18 GE vs HD-28 LSV, or....) are head-to-head comparisons for your listening and dancing pleasure.  There's a 3-way Krishot shootout on there, too.  And some Telecasters.  Lots of stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/user/nmhighplains

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

Stephen Porter

----------


## jake-mando

I may be a bit bias since I just bought one, but my vote has to go to the Martin HD28. I've tried a number of different guitars and I kept going back to the 28 series Martin. This particular HD sang out to me, and said take me home. It only took me 25 years to decide on a guitar.

----------


## drbluegrass

Lots of top notch stuff available in the upper range of your budget. Since Martin has been well covered above I'll suggest checking out offerings from Collings, Huss & Dalton, Santa Cruz and Bourgeois. Especially used ones. One of the most underrated and best kept secrets I've ever played was a Santa Cruz, hog, D P/W dread. If you can find a used one they usually sell in the low to mid $2000 range. Superb sounding guitar.


Tom

----------


## shortymack

I tell ya what, there isnt a better sounding sub 1k new BG guitar than the Eastman E10D IMO. Adi/hog, scalloped and a hoss not only for the $ but just a great guit period. The E20D (adi/rw) and E8D (sitka/rw) are also fantastic. Best things going out there for the dinero.

----------


## Frank Farley

I've owned a lot of guitars over my 30 years of playing and I recently acquired a 2008 D18V from Morgan Music that is in my opinion as close to perfect for playing bluegrass as can be had.

----------


## Russ Donahue

Yeah....zombie thread needs more posts!  

The weekly jam I attend has a normal Martin HD-28 count of between 3-5 (including mine when I switch off the Gibson A).  Occasionally there's a Taylor or Seagull or Collins.  But when the 5 of us have the HD 28s going its a guitar army worthy of challenging the usual phalanx of banjos (one week 9 of them critters!)

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Maybe buy used and broken in real good as long as the neck is set correctly and the action and frets are great.  You probably need to figure out whether you prefer a 1 11/16" or a 1 3/4" neck  (1 23/32" is inbetween those and a 1 13/16" is the widest I've seen on a custom bluegrass guitar.  For most flatpicking guitars, the string spacing at the bridge is narrower than on fingerstyle guitars--I think the standard is about 2 1/8".    Also, I have found that some people prefer very lightweight guitars while others don't really care too much about the weight unless the guitar is obviously too heavy. 

For bluegrass lead, I think that very strong midrange and trebles are needed along wtih a strong bottom end that is not too boomy because you will have that boom in the mic problem. 

It isn't about brand as much as it is about that individual guitar, just as long as it is built well by a well-respected luthier or shop.  It needs to be road worthy and not too finicky in humidity and temperature changes.  Dependable.  I like an Adirondack top best for bluegrass and both rosewood and mahogany (and sometimes koa) are great but most people prefer one or the other.  That's my 2¢.

----------


## farmerjones

I found my old post and shook my head. Honestly, I've much better guitars than I am a picker.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Philosophyofaguitar

I own a Furch D34SR - a so called "Vintage Bluegrass dreadnought" - Sitka spruce/east Indian rosewood, ebony fingerboard and bridge, bone saddle and nut, African mahogany neck, hand-brushed semi-glossy finish, satin on neck, scalloped x bracing, herring bone purfling, white body and neck binding, ebony head-stock overlay - all in all a vintage looking guitar, almost identical to an Martin HD28. Furch makes the best quality instruments. Wherever I take it, always there is one musician or luthier that praises it dramatically. They are known in US as Stonebridge. The 34 is one of the top of the Vintage series. Quality selected woods, hand-made, sound absolutely amazing with 13-56 medium PBs - I use Martin MSP7200, or John Pearse 700M. Mostly DADFAD tuning- Beat an HD28 once in playability and sound. Would compare it to a Collings D2H more, but only from YouTube. In Slovakia, guitars like Bourgeois, Collings, Maton etc are rare. I installed a Fishman Matrix Infinity to it, got rid of the pickguard (will probably buy a transparent). Lots of the Martin bass, nice, long sustain, sparkly, not too muddy, sounds very alive. Reminds me heavily of a Santa Cruz D. For 2000euro, a best buy. Actually, I bought it second hand for half the price with the pickup and hard shell case. I cannot compare it live to any of the esteemed guitars on this planet, but I am convinced, it would hold its ground very well.

----------


## Jim1hays

I have a Gibson LC-1 and I love it. I tried it along side the Martin and for my style the Gibson beat the Martin D28 hands down. It has excellent upper end and base sounds. I play Bluegrass and Country. I did not like anything about the Takamine. Whatever you get, make sure it fits you though. Too many people just pull one off the shelf and buy it because it is pretty. If it doesn't fit, you will not like it no matter what it is.

----------


## Timbofood

They are all different, two right next in production are going to have differences. Finding the one that fits is the most "sound advice"anyone could offer.
I'll go stand in the corner now.

----------


## Drew Egerton

I bought a Larrivee D60 in 2003 and it is a pretty killer bluegrass guitar. Lots of volume and punch. Maybe not quite as bass heavy as some of the Martins, but plenty there. Mine is Brazilian Rosewood and Sitka Spruce. I think they've changed up the woods some since then. It was around $2k then.

I also have a Martin D16-GT and frequently play a buddy's guitar of the same model when we jam together. They are really great sounding guitars and come in quite a bit cheaper than a lot of other Martins. They are mahogany, so a little different sound than the rosewood, but they do really well in jams or band situations. Looks like they list for around $1500 now.

At the local music shop, they are a Martin dealer, I have played several different models. The D28s and even HD28s, I was not very impressed with. They are OK, but not the banjo killer most are after. However, there is a HD28V there that just blows me away with the punch and power and bass response. In those categories, it's the best guitar I've ever played. Like a previous poster, I don't care for the neck shape that much or else I'd be very tempted to buy it (I'm still tempted!).

Just realized how old this thread was...both times it died. Sigh. It's already typed now so I'll leave it.

----------


## Timbofood

Drew, the thread may be old but, the conversation never ends!
 :Wink:

----------


## jimmyjames

I've been on this forum for a few years but don't say much. Here's a topic that maybe I can add something to. I know the OP has found a guitar but that doesn't always mean the hunt is over.

Bluegrass is a demanding sport (music) and you need high-end equipment to even take part never mind succeed. So this is a great topic that will never end. 

Here's my 2 cents: You have to decide if you are a martin guy or not. That can narrow it down a lot. Martin has a certain sound that a lot of people associate with traditional american music. Not saying they are better just that they have a sound that no one else has. Other great builders have great sounds but not the Martin sound. So, if you are a Martin guy, find an Authentic or GE or Vintage. If not, there are a lot of other builders out there.


Also, the hunt is not so much about finding the model as it is about finding "the one". I think it takes each of us a lifetime to find the answer to this question.

----------


## drbluegrass

First choice (hard to find): Used Altman D1 (D-18 based) or D2 (D-28 based). Absolutely incredible guitars in every aspect. Outstanding tone, playability, and caftsmanship. Try Carter's Vintage Guitars in Nashvile or Smokey Mt. Guitars.

Second choice: Used Bourgeois Aged Tone Mahogany or Martin '37 D-18 Authentic.

----------


## drbluegrass

Oops! Just noticed the last post on this topic was last April.

----------


## Relio

I have NEVER played a Gibson guitar that I liked, seriously not even one. On the other end of the spectrum, I've never played a bad Collings. In regard to Martin, I've played some I like and some I do not like. If you are buying without playing first go with Collings. If you can play them first, use your ears. I prefer mahogany guitars with adi tops. I'd recommend a Collings D1A. Good luck in your search.

----------


## fatt-dad

(the OP is from 2010.)

f-d

----------


## drbluegrass

Never mind.

----------


## mando-tech

> Hi, I am a mandolin and guitar player who is looking for that ultimate blue grass guitar.  Here, the word ultimate means obtainable ($1000-$5000), not some 10K beast that most of us can't afford.
> 
> I am looking at Martin D-28 and Gibson J-45 as my first two candidates.  
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on either of these, or want to nominate one they have experience with?


No serious bluegrasser would want to do any hard-core performing with a J-45,...collectors want them, but for other reasons than you.  Go with the Martin Dread,..either D-18, 28, 35, 42, or 45 !

----------


## almeriastrings

> No serious bluegrasser would want to do any hard-core performing with a J-45,...collectors want them, but for other reasons than you.  Go with the Martin Dread,..either D-18, 28, 35, 42, or 45 !


Given the OP was asking this back in 2010 (6 years ago) I would hope he already went with one some time ago.

----------


## Timbofood

I know a very serious bluegrass musician who played a J-200 for years.
I am not wild about the world of absolutes, there are always exceptions! The famous WSM Gibson guitar is one, Bill owned it and had the guitar player use it, Tom can probably give us book and verse on that. 
And I agree, I hope the original poster has made a purchase (or maybe 2) by this time!

----------

